# putting anti-virus on android tablet - do you need to be a member of MENSA



## Eoghan (Dec 27, 2013)

Is it possible to install AVAST onto an android 7" tablet (HUDL)? I know some of us have tapatalk for the board so surely someone has the expertise to advise me?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

I have an Elipses 7 and use the free AVG.


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 27, 2013)

I have free Avast on my Android phone. Search the app store and see what's available? (It's possible not everything that's available in the US is available in the UK.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about viruses as much as the exfiltration of data through apps that have security holes in the code. Minimize the apps you have that give access to your contact information or to your facebook profile (and similar).


----------



## Edward (Dec 27, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I wouldn't worry about viruses as much as the exfiltration of data through apps that have security holes in the code. Minimize the apps you have that give access to your contact information or to your facebook profile (and similar).



Yes, a lot of the (free and cheap) apps have spyware built right in.


----------



## Logan (Dec 28, 2013)

I never used an antivirus with Android. I did keep a close eye on what permissions the apps were requesting though.


----------



## JoannaV (Dec 29, 2013)

Avast's app provides an easy way to see which apps have what permissions.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Dec 30, 2013)

This is going to be your best bet. There are many features added to this, but this is by far one of the top-notch anti-virus apps out there to date.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.antivirus


----------

